# Back In Business!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

After selling all of my breeding stock a couple of years back after I graduated, I have decided it is time for us to be back in business! Yesterday I purchased a 4 year old red boer doe and a yearling who are being exposed to a really nice buck before I bring them home. I'm also really excited to be taking over our local 4H fairs boer goat program! It's going to be a slow process of getting started again, but I'm ready to jump in and hopefully improve my herd little by little. I don't have any of my own pictures, but here is the craigslist ad , I'd love to know your thoughts on the does. We mainly want to provide 4h weathers for the local kids. http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/5664855425.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is wonderful!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome back to the 'other' side! :crazy:

Sounds like a lot of fun, helping out the kiddos with their projects.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The ad was deleted, so hopefully you have pics to share soon. Congrats for getting back into it!! Your not that far from me, so maybe we will see you some time, especially if you ever go to any shows in KY


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad to see your back at it. I think you took the same amount of time as I did. I may be a further drive but I will have some kids for sale in the spring. I am breeding 11 does in about a month and we got this awesome buck out of michigan. I can't wait to see his kids. Make sure you post pictures when you get them home the post was already deleted so I couldn't see them.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I'm really excited to be back at it!
Hoosier Shadow- Hopefully! I really hope to go to the NAILE show in November this year, it's been a few years since we've been. 
Roger- I'll keep that in mind, I'm excited to see how the new buck does for you! I'm hoping we'll have kids December or January. 
Also, here are the photos from the ad. Hopefully he doesn't mind, it'll be a few weeks before I get them home. On the red doe I would like to see some more width, but the photo really doesn't do her justice. Also, her previous kids were wider. I really like the length that she has and I'm hopeful that she will be a good weather producer. The yearling is young yet, but she has some nice length to her as is a very feminine doe. I was able to see her mother and was very impressed with her as well. Both have correct 1 X 1 teats as well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That red doe reminds me a ton of my doe cindy. They have kind of the same build. They look great congrats


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like you'll have a nice little herd started when you get them home! Congrats on your return.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! Can't wait to bring them home in a few weeks. We are going to look at a nice buck this week as well. I just need to decide if I want to go ahead and invest in one now or wait a while since I won't need him until next year. :thinking:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say if you can't live without him buy him. But if he isn't exactly what you want then wait. More good bucks will be for sale after breeding season. Or just wait till next year so you don't have to feed him a whole year before you use him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's kind of how I was thinking, but I have a friend that is wanting to go in on him because she needs a buck asap for her kids to have show wethers this coming year. The thing is I have been offered to breed my does with a buck out of great lines in exchange for a doe kid next year and I hate wasting money on a buck I'm not going to use.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You can always go look and if he is not exactly what you want just be honest with your friend and tell her she can buy him but you don't want to spend the money now for something you won't use for at least a year. I wish I didn't have to buy my buck back in February and could have saved on feeding costs but he is what we wanted so we went ahead and got him. He is maturing nicely and I am sure his kids will be great. I do wish he had a better top line but I think it's just how he is growing because both his parents have good top lines. He is just so long it's kind of weak right now. His sire was 340 pounds the day I got my buck so I know he will be a big boy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We decided not to purchase him. There are a couple of commercial bucks for sale down the road from us and the farm they are at does extremely well showing, but I'm trying to talk myself down. 340 pounds is huge even for a buck :-o A week and a half before the girls come home and I can finally show them off!


----------



## siberian (Jun 8, 2016)

Congrats, nice when we can get back something we enjoy doing:leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you, it really is!


----------

